# really nice point-n-shoot cameras...suggestions?



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm back to shopping for a camera. Last time I was shopping I was on the fence between a DSLR and a nice point-n-shoot. I couldn't decide, months went by, and I'm still shooting with my old and very basic point-n-shoot. 

So I've decided to buy a new point-n-shoot (maybe the DSLR later). I'd like more pixels (my current one is 4.1 mp) because I like to crop and enlarge photos. I'd like a decent sensor but I don't know much about the options. Other features I'd like: image stabilization, some manual control (focus, aperture priority, shutter priority). All in a pretty small and not too expensive package. 

The one I've looked at so far is the Canon Powershot A720 IS. There are a lot of options out there. Can you all suggest others that I should look at? 

thanks.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

It depends on how small. If you want something pocketable, I'm currently trying to decide between the Canon 880is or the Fujifilm F200 EXR (supposed to be very good for taking shots in low light).

If you're willing to carry something bigger than what easily fits in your pocket, there's certainly plenty of reviews on the web. Like at dpreview:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/Q408enthusiastgroup/


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

Canon SD 1100is. Small size, excellent pictures, good user interface and the battery lasts forever.

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=145&modelid=16347


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a Fuji Finepix F30, which is an excellent, durable point and shoot, with great optics and sensor. 

However, if I was going to buy a new camera it would be one of the Olympus waterproof, shockproof models. I just think this would be the cat's butt for all kinds of outdoor activites. 

http://www.digitalreview.ca/olympus/olympus-mju-770-SW-digital-camera.shtml


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

I just got a Canon Sd 880is. I like it... mostly but as with ALL new cameras the photos are noisy above 400 ISO. If you can wait get the new Canon just announced but not available yet Canon PowerShot SX200 IS. it will have a 12x zoom starting at 28 (the 28 is VERY important to me). It will also have manual controls. No viewfinder but I guess that is par now.  The lens is not super fast but not too bad considering the 12x zoom. http://www.letsgodigital.org/en/21453/canon-powershot-sx200-is/

I would have waited a few weeks for this camera but had to make a decision as I was moving to London the next day and my wonderful S70 had given up the ghost.

The Sd880is that I did get is very responsive, quick start up and minimal shutterlag. If the 200is is as resposive it would be my dream pocketable camera.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Any of the Canon Elph models. I ride with one all the time, fits perfectly in a Bento Box on the top tube. The biggest downside is the zoom but point-and-shoots (to me) are more about people and wide shots, not really for zooming to that special bird on the lake.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Rider5200 said:


> Canon SD 1100is. Small size, excellent pictures, good user interface and the battery lasts forever.
> 
> http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=145&modelid=16347


That's my vote. I bought one... six months ago?? I still haven't replaced the battery yet, and the camera was under $200 bucks at the time. Takes pretty good pictures too  8MP I think.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Canon? :thumbsup: ! I use an SD 850 IS - superb pictures every time.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Also in the market for a nice point and shoot. rode a century today, wanted to take pics. my old canon powershot weighs a ton and takes up too much space. looking for something small and light.


----------



## hotshot (Apr 18, 2008)

Canon G10 is really good..little bigger than the elphs..


----------



## george costanza (Nov 3, 2008)

hotshot said:


> Canon G10 is really good..little bigger than the elphs..


as a photography enthusiast, that would definitely get my vote. it's a "pro-sumer" that bridges the gap between p&s and a SLR. it has a buttload of manual settings and it even has an external flash hot shoe should you choose to progress a bit in photography.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I usually have 2-3 cameras on me at all times, it's my profession.

But for weekend riding this is my scenario...

Canon Elph (couple years old).
Small Bento Box, not the large one. I've cut pieces of cardboard to reinforce the front and rear edge of the Bento Box for protection from normal bumping. The Bento Box has sleeves so you just cut the cardboard to fit in the sleeve. You can see the cardboard in the photo with the open lid. Most important, place a nice chunk of packing foam in the bottom of the Bento Box, or your camera will sit on the top tube and likely make a chattering sound. 
Works well, I've been riding double centuries like this for years, and it's great because it's easy to shoot and ride, with no worried of having your camera in a sweaty jersey.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

+1 for the Elph series.

I got a SD400 in the all metal case from Amazon 4 years ago. Still works perfectly, takes beautiful pictures, and is very easy to manipulate.

I've carried it hiking, biking, kayaking, even trail running, and never had an issue.

Also, mine's only 5 MP, but I've blown up photos (night shots even) to 24"x36" and they look great.

And I'm still on my original 2GB SD card...more than adequate for anything I do.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

That Bento Box is awesome! I've been trying to figure out how to carry a small point and shoot on my bike w/o stuffing it in a jersey pocket. Where can I find them?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks Bento box suggestion. I'm a satisfied Cannon Elph user. I'm on my second one, the first was damaged by sweat from being placed in the back pocket of a jersey (hundreds upon hundreds of times). Canon USA didn't want to repair it.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

many bike shops carry the Bento boxes, historically they appeared in the triathlon market but you can find them at most shops. They come in large and small and the small Bento box is an Elph size.

*worth noting*....I stitched in some extra velcro on the bottom (shown in the pic with camera and bento on blue couch) so that the lid pulls tighter. I also extended the velcro straps on the front edge by adding more bulk velcro to the existing velcro, shown best in the lowest photo. This rig sits on top of your top tube, up against the rear edge of the stem/headset/spacer combo.

*I use the same sort of set-up on my Soma commuter for my cell phone.


----------



## jgsatl (Mar 16, 2009)

walmarts sells a top tube bag fairly similar to the bento box for under $10 i do believe. padded all the way round...mesh on top though.


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

I have had the A720is for about a year now; I have really enjoyed using it and the picutres are great even in auto mode. It's not the slimmest package, though.


----------



## BikeME! (May 15, 2009)

Bento box, LOL.. Obento is a Japanese takeout lunch served in a little wooden box. (nowadays maybe plastic)

I have a Fuji Finepix J10, for 3 reasons. 1. It was cheap! $99, 2. It is very small and easy to take with me (extra small means it doesn't use AA batteries) 3. It was cheap!


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

Bertrand said:


> I have a Fuji Finepix F30, which is an excellent, durable point and shoot, with great optics and sensor.
> 
> However, if I was going to buy a new camera it would be one of the Olympus waterproof, shockproof models. I just think this would be the cat's butt for all kinds of outdoor activites.
> 
> http://www.digitalreview.ca/olympus/olympus-mju-770-SW-digital-camera.shtml


As the owner of an F20, F40, F45 and F100 as well as an Olympus 850sw, I would say you would be pretty disappointed in the image quality of the waterproof Olympus gear. Its just not that sharp and the colors out of the camera are pretty drab. The F series Fuji cameras are all pretty amazing, right now there is a deal on the F100FD, the $100 rebate makes it a steal at $150.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I have the Canon SD790 IS. While I like it, it has a few major limitations. The biggest one is that there's a switch to select Camera/Scene/Movie, and that switch is easily switched by accident. So half the time I pull it out of the Bento box or pocket, I hit the shutter button and start recording a movie by accident. Or I'm in some weird "outdoor night portrait" mode. Not the kind of thing I want to deal with when I'm riding, especially if I'm passing by my subject pretty quickly.

The other problem is that the flash reverts to Auto whenever I power off the camera, which is f-ing annoying.

I keep thinking I want to replace it, but I'm trying to hold out for a P & S with built-in GPS.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

DrRoebuck said:


> I have the Canon SD790 IS. While I like it, it has a few major limitations. The biggest one is that there's a switch to select Camera/Scene/Movie, and that switch is easily switched by accident. So half the time I pull it out of the Bento box or pocket, I hit the shutter button and start recording a movie by accident. Or I'm in some weird "outdoor night portrait" mode. Not the kind of thing I want to deal with when I'm riding, especially if I'm passing by my subject pretty quickly.
> 
> The other problem is that the flash reverts to Auto whenever I power off the camera, which is f-ing annoying.
> 
> I keep thinking I want to replace it, but I'm trying to hold out for a P & S with built-in GPS.


Yeah, I had an SD400 with that switch, it was pretty maddening. I like the dials much better, still not sure why Canon avoids them on their more expensive camera (the A series has them).


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

Canon SD1100 IS for me for a walk around cam, it's a lot easier to carry than my 1 series camera's... lol


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Hmmmm... Since the OP said "really nice", I'll throw in my 2 cents. I've been hemming and hawing over a "really nice P&S" this year but already spent too much on bike parts. That said, my definition of really nice = excellent image quality. I found two options that sites like DPReview rate head and shoulders above the rest:

Canon G9 (yes, the predecessor to the G10)
Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3

The reason is simple and important. They have larger CCD image sensors (about 1/1.7") than average, and fewer pixels. Each pixel is larger and senses more light, and elbow room between pixels minimizes noise between them. Thus excellent images with less post-processing. Read the reviews for yourself.

The LX3 favors a 24mm - 60mm (full frame equiv) focal length for outstanding wide angles. The Canon I think goes from 28-110 (full frame equiv) so it's reasonably zoomy. Both hover around the $500 price point.

The G10 is probably a great camera, but they bowed to marketing pressure for more megapixels (than the G9) and tried to recover image quality with more intensive post-processing. Perhaps it's more of a theoretical limitation than practical, but it's worth mentioning.

I'd love to hear about other P&S cameras with high-spec sensors like these...


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Agree on the Lumix*

I've had about 10 P & S cameras over the last 10 years, that's how quickly things have changed and improved over time.

Currently using only two, a Canon IXUS 860is and a Lumix DMC-LX3.

The Canon is smaller and easily put in your pocket. The Lumix takes better pictures.

This is my 3rd IXUS starting with the 55. They're reliable, durable, have fast start up and negligible lag. At standard ISO, ie low, they also take good pictures under most conditions you will encounter. I take mine everywhere. I did have to have it serviced when a piece of dust ended up on the sensor but it was turned around quickly and cheaply although I did have it done in Hong Kong rather than the mainland.

Lumix DMC-LX3 has a superb wide angle, fast lense. You can easily switch shooting formats from 4:1, 3:2 and 16:9 while framing the shot. Better than the Canon at higher ISO's and the auto ISO feature is much better than the Canon. Bad news for the Lumix is the flash is extremely weak for anything other than fairly close portraits. Also, it has a lense cap rather than a lense that hides with an auto dustcover mechanism. For a point and shoot, this is a major PIA. There's a workaround using a Ricoh cap but again, another PIA. If you have big pockets, it will fit but not in a pair of jeans.

If it's picture quality, take a look at the Lumix but if you want something that you can carry everywhere and never miss a shot, the Canon's the one.

Note that my first 5 P & S were Nikons. I loved using them and still have 2 8400's but they are pretty slow in response time. The 8400 takes great pictures and its lense is the main driver for my buying the Lumix (both 24mm 35 format equivalent)



ispoke said:


> Hmmmm... Since the OP said "really nice", I'll throw in my 2 cents. I've been hemming and hawing over a "really nice P&S" this year but already spent too much on bike parts. That said, my definition of really nice = excellent image quality. I found two options that sites like DPReview rate head and shoulders above the rest:
> 
> Canon G9 (yes, the predecessor to the G10)
> Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3
> ...


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Well it's been several months and I still haven't bought a new camera. I've never heard of the Canon IXUS 860 is. DPreview doesn't seem to have it.

I've heard good things about the Lumix and the G9 or G10. I've held the G10 at a store and thought it was a good. My wife has mentioned wanting a new camera too so it's time to start doing more research.

My priorities are to get a more functional camera so we can continue to experiment/learn, but it has to be small because we take it hiking/biking etc. and, of course, the less we spend the better. $500 isn't too bad.


----------



## jgsatl (Mar 16, 2009)

how about that olympus e-420?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*DPreview*

Here's the link. Canon's naming convention is different in Asia, their home region although DPreview lists them both.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canonsd870is/

You might want to also look at the Olympus Stylus 1030 SW which is shockproof, waterproof down to 10 meters and dust proof. I have one and it's pretty good for taking to the beach and snorkeling. I also use it on rides.

I've never looked at the G10 as the lense for Lumix is faster and wider. You can't go wrong with either camera. I've traveled a lot in the US, Europe and Asia over the last 30 years and have also found I shot more in the 24-100mm (35 equiv.) range rather than anything longer.

Good luck and have fun.



llama31 said:


> Well it's been several months and I still haven't bought a new camera. I've never heard of the Canon IXUS 860 is. DPreview doesn't seem to have it.
> 
> I've heard good things about the Lumix and the G9 or G10. I've held the G10 at a store and thought it was a good. My wife has mentioned wanting a new camera too so it's time to start doing more research.
> 
> My priorities are to get a more functional camera so we can continue to experiment/learn, but it has to be small because we take it hiking/biking etc. and, of course, the less we spend the better. $500 isn't too bad.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*4/3 format*



jgsatl said:


> how about that olympus e-420?


I think that's one of the new cameras using the "4/3" (four thirds) open standard. My hunch is that you'll find it doesn't shrink a dSLR in size very much, compared to some of the smaller dSLRs that use a larger (better) sensor.

However the 4/3 standard could result in some awesome point & shoots if they ever get around to making that happen. Google it and you'll see some of the prototypes that have been suggested. It's mainly a question of who will be an early adopter...


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

+1 on keeping the Olympus cameras in mind for riding - they have a line that is shock/impact resistant to 6' onto concrete, waterproof to 30', and quite small. I picked up one of the models (Stylus 1030) from last year and used on my century rides - nice not to worry about sweat or rain. I think they increased the camera to 12MP (though Best By still had the 10 MP versions too for $100 cheaper) and renamed it "Stylus Tough".


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

ispoke said:


> Hmmmm... Since the OP said "really nice", I'll throw in my 2 cents. I've been hemming and hawing over a "really nice P&S" this year but already spent too much on bike parts. That said, my definition of really nice = excellent image quality. I found two options that sites like DPReview rate head and shoulders above the rest:
> 
> Canon G9 (yes, the predecessor to the G10)
> Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3
> ...


Fuji F10, F20, F30, F31fd, F40fd, F45fd. F47fd, F100fd F200EXR all have 1/1.6 sensors. They are also much more pocketable than a G10 or LX3. The f100fd is $125 after rebates now from Sam's club.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*good CCD, can it do 24mm equiv?*



yakky said:


> Fuji F10, F20, F30, F31fd, F40fd, F45fd. F47fd, F100fd F200EXR all have 1/1.6 sensors. They are also much more pocketable than a G10 or LX3. The f100fd is $125 after rebates now from Sam's club.


Thanks for pointing out the Fuji models. I was ignorant of them. I glanced at the F10 which was praised for good looking pictures but limited in manual operation, or so the review said. Since you seem to know about this line, do you know off the top of your head which model has a 24mm (full frame equiv) wide end, or 28mm at least?

Might not matter to most, but I'm a wide kinda guy and am holding out for the widest P&S lens I can find. My search has not been exhaustive, but my impression is that the Lumix LX3 may be the only (sub $1000) P&S on the market that goes to 24mm. I've enjoyed a Nikon 20mm f/2.8 film lens so much that it's hard to give up that perspective (cue up respondents who say that wide doesn't matter so much)...


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

ispoke said:


> Thanks for pointing out the Fuji models. I was ignorant of them. I glanced at the F10 which was praised for good looking pictures but limited in manual operation, or so the review said. Since you seem to know about this line, do you know off the top of your head which model has a 24mm (full frame equiv) wide end, or 28mm at least?
> 
> Might not matter to most, but I'm a wide kinda guy and am holding out for the widest P&S lens I can find. My search has not been exhaustive, but my impression is that the Lumix LX3 may be the only (sub $1000) P&S on the market that goes to 24mm. I've enjoyed a Nikon 20mm f/2.8 film lens so much that it's hard to give up that perspective (cue up respondents who say that wide doesn't matter so much)...


The F10 is ooooooold. The F100fd and F200 go to 28mm. All of the above cameras also have very nice glass capable of resolving more than the sensor is capable of.. The F100 and F200 also add a sensor shift stabilizer. I have owned canon (6), olympus (1) and sony (3) P&S's,and the Fujis are tops when it comes to color rendition and low light performance.


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

I was in NYC a few weeks ago and popped into my favourite camera shop - B&H to kill about 4 hours. I was looking for a nice P&S too to compliment about 50lbs of SLR kit that take brilliant pics but I'm sick to death of carrying around with me (especially with my currently shattered clavicle thanks to a recent crash).

I came out with a Leica D-Lux 4 which for all intents and purposes is the same as the Panasonic Lumix LX3 (B&H was out of stock) but in a prettier package (and apparantly some other improvements to justify the extra dollars). Like some of the other posters, I really like a camera that goes wide and this goes to 24mm. The lens is also quite fast at f/2.0.

It's not super compact nor does it have a long zoom but in terms of picture quality and being reasonably compact, ability to shoot manual and take RAW images - it ticks the boxes.

I also picked up a really retro and cool Leica brown leather camera case (think Brooks) that is made especially for this camera and a fast 16gb SD card. Enough space for about 1000 full res raw images.

It is the perfect travel companion!

HB


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

yakky said:


> Fuji F10, F20, F30, F31fd, F40fd, F45fd. F47fd, F100fd F200EXR all have 1/1.6 sensors. They are also much more pocketable than a G10 or LX3. The f100fd is $125 after rebates now from Sam's club.


Minor quibble while reading about the F100fd spec. The sensor is 1/1.6, sure, but with 12MP, each pixel is crammed into a smaller space. Thus violating the premise behind the fairly low MP count of the G10 and LX3 (which gives them great image quality as I described earlier). You could make an analogy with each large pixel being like a larger aperture on a lens. High MP counts of the Fuji models force smaller apertures (pixels) which tend to need more sophisticated post-processing on the chip.

I really don't want to get into a flame war here, and I'm sure the Fujis take great pictures. The DPReview website had good things to say. Heck, I'm tempted to get one if I can just let go of the 24mm equivalent desire...


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

You may want to consider looking at Consumer Reports. Seems the stabilization features narrows the field a lot.

Canon PowerShot G10 14mp
Canon PowerShot A1000 IS 10mp 

These are the two top rated; both have image stabilization feature; $430 & $130


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If really small size isn't important (eg, pocketable), then the Canon A2100 is worth a look. It has 12 MP, 6X lens, image stabilization and many other nice features for about $200. I just bought one, but I'm considering exchanging it for a Canon SD1200 or SD890 or SD780 -- mainly because I want something small enough to fit comfortably in a pocket. I really like the 6x lens on the A2100, but I'm afraid that I'll often end up leaving the camera home if I can't comfortably carry it in my pockets.

BTW, the Olympus cameras have some features that are deal-breakers for me. First, they don't use SD memory chips. Second, they are significantly slower than the Canon digicams according to all of the reviews I have read. I started out looking for a waterproof camera, but talked myself out of it after reading review after review stating that image quality suffers in most WP models. The new Canon D10 waterproof seems to be the exception but it's quite a bit larger than other WP models.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I am a big fan of wide-angle lenses, and was hooked on a 28mm back in the 35mm days.

But now, with the point and shoots, wide angles are hard to find ... and I don't know how to tell a wide from the rest.

What's the secret code?

I'd like at least 28mm (as far as telephoto, I don't really need it) and would like wider, if possible, with good glass.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I really love my Lumix LX3, but it isn't a "normal" camera. If the 24mm f2.0 lens and native 16:9 ratio don't make up your mind for you, then you may want to look at a better all-purpose camera (longer telephoto and possibly a better flash although neither is a problem for why I have this camera).

Works great with a Gordy's strap and a _zippered(!)_ Jandd bento box (fairly tight fit).


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, as the OP, I'll update the thread. I came very close to ordering the Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3, which gets rave reviews for image quality, lens, wide angle, good performance in low light. But at $500+ and with limited zoom reach, I decided against it (plus it's quite hard to find in stock for some reason).

For the same $500 I bought two cameras. One is a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ28. A super zoom point-n-shoot that gets great reviews and it's small enough to carry biking (much smaller than a Nikon D40 slr for example). So far, I am very, very happy with it. Then I bought a well-reviewed compact so that I have something decent when I don't want to carry the bigger FZ28. I got a Lumix LZ8 for $100. High res, more controls and better image quality than my old Nikon p-n-s. I haven't used it much yet though. 

Here are some samples with the FZ28.

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/0v1chKMBwaXkKKOr6rfafQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SmY7-6NUjeI/AAAAAAAAGaE/Wme_H86EHLI/s400/P1000006.JPG" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/bvwe1ezqPrW9chapvl_E7w?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SmzF9XuUvQI/AAAAAAAAGus/BX7t9RBI6rU/s400/P1000145.JPG" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/KL1gcXzFJ1QpXcRAHgLleQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SmxecCdN53I/AAAAAAAAGhU/FZSw0SIzI3E/s400/P1000209.JPG" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/m7l_Ls31SbbmlsX5QDEHzg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SmxhmcLQ6vI/AAAAAAAAGlI/GdBn0E2bbuQ/s400/P1000233.JPG" /></a>


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

I just purchased a Canon SD1200is - I already have another Canon SX5 - kind of a cross between a point n shoot - dslr. I looked at the Olympus and Fuji waterproof models - but decided I probably won't use that feature that often. ++++1 for Canon.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

ispoke said:


> My hunch is that you'll find it doesn't shrink a dSLR in size very much, compared to some of the smaller dSLRs that use a larger (better) sensor.


The 4/3 DSLRs are smaller, but you are correct that it's not a huge difference. 

The new Micro-4/3 cameras seem to deliver on the promise though. There is the Panasonic DMC-G1 and the Olympus E-P1. Compare the E-P1 to the Olympus E450, which is the smallest conventional DSLR:










There is a 17mm pancake lens that should make the E-P1 truly pocketable, although dpreview.com didn't care much for the performance of that lens.

I'm waiting for the E-P2, which will hopefully have a viewfinder.


----------



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

RedRex said:


> I usually have 2-3 cameras on me at all times, it's my profession.
> 
> But for weekend riding this is my scenario...
> 
> ...


weird. I have the same camera and bento box set up. Instead of cardboard you can also use an extra gel pack :thumbsup:


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

For those considering "prosumer" point & shoots, Canon is releasing two models in September. The G11, which has a higher quality 10MP sensor than the previous G10 (which had 14.7 MP). 28 - 140mm or so equivalent. It has manual control dials on top, for those that like ready access to compensation and ISO. But it's gonna be too bulky for shirt pockets (like its predecessors). This may be the one for me.

The S90is will use a similar sensor (low noise, high quality) but in a pocketable size with slightly less zoom. It has a really cool lens ring for various user settings (the G11 may also have the lens ring - based on appearance). The S90is appears to be an LX3 beater.

Both are offered pre-sale on Amazon and have already climbed to the top 20 list in sales. I'm glad I hemmed and hawed and waited for a year...


----------



## sitka999 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Canon G10!!!*

If you're looking for a sweet point and shoot but still want some of the DSLR features, the Canon G10 is the best out there. It is an awesome camera and will be my next camera without a doubt. It's the #1 point and shoot camera for among professional photographers. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Refer to my previous post (above) about the G11. No offense, but only fools will be tricked into buying a G10 no matter how discounted. The G10 had an inferior sensor only driven by marketing considerations. The G11 promises to return the G series to the expected quality level.

Google it and see. The G9 & G11 compete with the Panasonic LX3. The G10 was an anomoly for all the wrong reasons...


----------



## sitka999 (Mar 20, 2008)

I retract my previous post and go with the G11. I wasn't even aware it existed until now. Too bad my current camera is still working fine or I'd be buying it right away. Gotta buy some new racks and panniers first though. Gotta keep my priorities in line


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

I would also say, based on my latest research, that the Canon S90 (on paper, as none have been officially released) is what you're looking for. The success of the Panasonic LX3 (a slightly to large for the pocket, semi-professional camera) appears to have motivated Canon to come out with a more pocketable, semi-professional camera of their own - the Canon S90.

It has full manual controls (including a control ring around the lense), a big "fast" lense, and supposedly excellent low light performance. It's going for the perfect balance between portability (you can fit it in a pocket, though it's huge enough you're going to know it's there) and professional features (lense, full manual controls, etc).

It's not out yet, so all my thoughts (and everyone else's, pretty much) are speculative. But if you're debating between a full size digital slr and a pocket point and shoot, on paper this seems like the perfect camera to have the features you want, but not need to install a bike rack just to carry the camera with you (lol ).

If you really just want something small and cheap, there's nothing wrong with the Canon SD1200 from what I can tell. 


Aaaaaaand I just realized you already bought something. Hmm. Well, I already wrote all that, guess I'll just post it.


----------

